
Show HN: Dosycrypt – homemade cipher - dosy
https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/dosycrypt
======
dosy
Usual disclaimer / warning applies to non-publicly-vetted crypto. There's no
published CA of this. So use at your own discretion / explore at your own
interest. Thanks! :)

